# Quacksalver Boost Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Nov 17, 2022)

Quacksalver Boost - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Snake Oil The Very Thing




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Fingolfen (Nov 18, 2022)

That looks great! I've got "ideas" on what to do for mine...


----------

